# Need Help Identifying Lens



## Satur9cinders (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi folks,

I found this piece of equipment in an old box lot of cameras; I have no idea if it's a lens or part of a microscope. If someone could enlighten me as to what it is and what it's worth, I'd be eternally grateful!


----------



## volcomstone6 (Apr 8, 2009)

well im no expert but i do know that ziess lenses are german and very popularly used with sony, and i believe some kodak camers, so possibly a lense, but like practically all lense manufactuers they probably dont just make lenses, google that bad boy, im sure you'll find what your looking for there, if not google the images instead


----------



## Dwig (Apr 8, 2009)

I would say it appears to be a film/camera adapter for some form of medical or scientific device, possibly but not limited to a microscope. I would guess it to date from the 1930's or possibly late 1920s. Clues to this are the dial-set shutter (probably Compur) and the CZ/J logo.

It probably could mount either small plate holders or possibly a 35mm film holder.


----------



## Battou (Apr 8, 2009)

It's prolly an enlarger lens for film printing, I don't know enough about enlargers to know for sure but...


----------



## TBE (Apr 8, 2009)

no help here, but i like the look of it.
i went up to greenwich, london (i live in london), where up high on the hill is the observatory they used a few centuries ago.  the old equipment just fascinates me.  fundamental basic principles and they were able to do so much with them.

hope you find your answer.  have you tried googling a few of the words on its label?  might help.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Apr 8, 2009)

Would this be it? I searched microscopes and didn't really find anything that looked like it. It is possible as Battou mentioned that it might be an enlarger lens.... but it kind of looks like a part of this -{??}

Early Zeiss Telescopes


----------



## Dwig (Apr 8, 2009)

Dagwood56 said:


> Would this be it? I searched microscopes and didn't really find anything that looked like it. It is possible as Battou mentioned that it might be an enlarger lens.... but it kind of looks like a part of this -{??}
> 
> Early Zeiss Telescopes



Definitely NOT and enlarging lens, if only because it has a shutter!. It has what appears to be an eyepiece of to the side, probably using a beamsplitter to pipe some light to the eyepiece for viewing. It almost certainly is for attaching a film holder to the eyepiece of some optical instrument, a telescope, microscope, ...


----------



## Satur9cinders (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks for all of your great input - I really appreciate it! Now, the big question: any idea what it's worth?


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 8, 2009)

As it has been mentioned above, this is a set-up for microscope photography. What you have is the in-between, meaning you have the lens and shutter (plus reflex finder) but no camera or microscope. Most microscope cameras came without an incorporated shutter, needing a lens with a shutter or an electronic shutter attached.

While the Zeiss name is well recognized for its quality products, the value of such set-up won't be high at all, unless you have the full set-up with camera and microscope. But I could be wrong...


----------



## Battou (Apr 8, 2009)

Mitica100 said:


> As it has been mentioned above, this is a set-up for microscope photography. What you have is the in-between, meaning you have the lens and shutter (plus reflex finder) but no camera or microscope. Most microscope cameras came without an incorporated shutter, needing a lens with a shutter or an electronic shutter attached.
> 
> While the Zeiss name is well recognized for its quality products, the value of such set-up won't be high at all, unless you have the full set-up with camera and microscope. But I could be wrong...



Judging by the original post, it is possible that he/she does have the other components and may not have realized they went together.


----------



## Satur9cinders (Apr 8, 2009)

Unfortunately, this is the only part of the set-up that I have, as the rest of the lot consists of folding cameras. 

Thanks again for all the great info!


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 8, 2009)

Satur9cinders said:


> Unfortunately, this is the only part of the set-up that I have, as the rest of the lot consists of folding cameras.
> 
> Thanks again for all the great info!



You're very welcome!


----------

